# Zugelaufen



## kuttenkarl (1. März 2022)

Heute sind mir diese Sachen zugelaufen:























Sind die Bißanzeiger ende der 90 Jahre?
Ersatzspulen mit extra Schachteln kannte ich auch noch nicht. Falls jemand interesse an den Sachen hat kann er sich per PN bei mir melden.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Floma (1. März 2022)

Die Cormoran Bissanzeiger kommen wir bekannt vor. Das wird so um die Zeit gewesen sein, als ich als Kind bei den Vereinsveranstaltungen mit gekommem bin (Anfang 90er). Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es heutzutage viele bei Ebay zu finden gäbe. Dem ist nicht so. Entweder die Sammler sitzen drauf oder die Technik ist nicht gut gealtert. 

Für mich ein schönes Ensemble im Spät-80er Design.


----------



## Bilch (2. März 2022)

Die Fotos sind aber nich besonders scharf 
Die erste Spule ist für eine DAM und die beiden schwarzen für eine Mitchell Rolle, für welches Modell steht es normalerweise an der unteren Seite


----------



## kuttenkarl (2. März 2022)

Bei denn Mitchellspulen steht auf der Unterseite: France und bei der einen die 1, bei der anderen 6 oder 9. Die eine Schachtel hat einen Mitchell-Schriftzug auf dem Deckel, die andere ist ohne.

Gruß Gerd


----------

